# New to Fifth Wheel



## Brunsdens (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi All
We are hoping to take delivery of our fifth wheel at the end of april and are busy planning some trips.
Anyone got any advice for 'new to 5th wheeling'

Does anyone know of any magazines for 5th wheels

Does anyone know of specific sites / advice for fifth wheelers

we are planning to do a bit of wild camping along the way - any hints, tips etc would be welcome.
Also are there any 5th wheel rallies where everyone gets together?

Rob and Yvonne


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Rob / Yvonne

We've only just taken delivery of our 5th wheeler (26RK) and don't go away in it until next weekend but there are a few things I've learnt already

1) the shower is rubbish although its easy to replace the shower head and hose - when changing to a better hose you may need to find something to hold the valve open to the shower setting, I've found a small spanner to be perfect for that job

2) To use the TV when wild camping you'll need an inverter. A normal wave inverter is good enough to power the smaller TV in the bedroom but to use the larger TV we've been told we'll need the more expensive pure sign wave inverter - it gets delivered today so I'll let you know how well it works. Calder not very experienced in this area so I've had to find out how to do it by speaking to other people.

3) Get something to cover your 5th wheel coupling to stop it going rusty (I'm using the cover from my BBQ although you can get made to measure ones I'm told)

4) If you want anything changed when you get your 5th wheel then make sure you ask - we spotted a few things we wern't happy with and they changed everything we noted without being asked twice and with good grace. We even had them do some additional carpentry!. they are a lovely family so don't be afraid to ask

5) If you don't have a full size mirror and want to get one then cs mirrors do an excellent acrylic mirror at 6mm thickness that is very light and very strong - its certainly made our van look much bigger when inside 

Good luck, I'll post more info once we've been away in it a few times.


----------



## Brunsdens (Apr 15, 2009)

We dont take delivery until the end of April and thats not confirmed. We were expecting it at the begining of April.
We have even booked some weekends away in May, just hopeing we dont have to cancel.

We have been looking for an old converter we had in our motorhome but are only half way through the loft looking for it. Let me know how you get on with your inverter.

Let us know if you have any more niggles, we will be able to get them sorted out sooner rather than later.

Calder have been really nice, i just wish we hadn't waited so long as it is now putting a dampner on things.

Did you go from a caravan or motorhome?

We have a Toyota Hilux and are having the shug box removed. We have bought a soft covering for the back butr do you mean you also need something extra to cover the coupling?

What wern't you happy with initially? We will lokk out for similar details?

I hope you enjoy your weekend away! I wish it was us!

We will all (on motorhome facts / fun) have to arrange a weekend away and exchange notes and nosey at each others for new ideas. I know there are a few 5th wheeler owners but I dont think there is a special club. etc


Good luck

Yvonne & Rob


----------



## Jackomet (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome to Calder Club, well not ready yet.
We've had our 26RK for 0ver a year now. The 3 days in it at Livingstone were enough to get used to it.
Since then we have hauled it through France to Spain a few times and are at present in Almeria, in 24 degrees btw.
Pros and cons?
We thought that this 5er was going to be perfect for us and guess what, and it is. A few little niggles which were immediately sorted by Calder, they could not have been more helpful.
We have a few mods, twin Gaslow, 2 extra batteries powering 1,000 watt inverter, 80 w solar panel on roof, changed all the 12v lights to LEDs, internal switch for legs, alarm, extra external door lock, alarms on doors and all storage.
BTW our shower is fine, maybe a duff one you had?
JK


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

just back from being away - new shower was great and the pure wave sign inverter worked on the TV in the lounge area. 

Unfortunately Calder had sent us away with 2 old gas tanks, both nearly empty! when the gas runs out the fridge turns to the next available power source (in our case leisure battery) which drained completely in just a few hours. Luckily enough we had a spare battery with us but please check the gas before you leave and make sure they give you 2 new bottles. I intend to complain to them today and will post their reply once I have spoken with them.

Had no less than 10 people asking for a look round as they had never seen inside a 5th wheel - I get the feeling this might continue all season - thank god we love it so much!


----------



## Brunsdens (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Jacomet & Hsimpson
Thank you very much for taking the time to reply

Jacomet
What do you mean / or what is a twin gaslow.
We already have a 1000w inverter so we are going to try that before we buy a wave one (?).
We have already thought about changing the lights. Good idea abot the locks.
How do you find leveling the unit. is it easy to level?

HSimpson
Glad your shower was ok. I am not surprised you got lots of people asking. When we first decided on one, we weren't even looking or considering one. we wanted a larger motorhome and just decided to look at the exhibition and have a nosey in one. We couldnt belive the size. We had a huge motorhome to start with. It was a dodge comando conversion (7.5 ton) then we went to a small swift! It did the job but not big enough. We are still excited and cant wait. I resist email and phoning everyday for an update. 

All
I am going to start compiling a database of everyone and maybe we can all meet up for a compare and chat about our units and pass on advice.


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Spoke to Mags at Calder re the gas and she couldn't be more apologetic if she tried. Having spoken to her I believe that this was a one off and I'm pleased to say they are compensating me for the gas that should have been present. 

All in all another brownie point for Calderleisure, will consider a fitted solar panel and will post again when I have researched the prices.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Got my 26RL in February, I then added twin Gaslow Cylinders (See finished project here) :- http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-795603.html#795603

I then fitted shelves into the storage cupboards above the cooker for more shelf storage for tins etc.

Purchased cupboard bars, (the rods that stop stuff falling out when opening cupboards).

1500watt Inverter fitted.

Solar panel fitted (100 watt)

Fitting a Ultra Box to rear so I have more storage, Not that more is needed it is just to share it out and make stuff easier to get to and be more evenly stored.

Been away a couple of times in it and fantastic, best thing since sliced bread.

Our shower is also fine.

I had electric automatic self leveling legs fitted and they work by remote and are also an extra security system.

I used to have an EG20 generator but it would not fit on fifth wheel so I am getting an EFOY (I think).

Then ready for 4 months in Europe and Greece starting June.

:lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Pure sine or modified, both assuming they are big enough, should run any size telly, my 1800w modified runs our 19" and 32" LCD telly's together without any problems.

Olley


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

olley said:


> Pure sine or modified, both assuming they are big enough, should run any size telly, my 1800w modified runs our 19" and 32" telly's together without any problems.
> 
> Olley


Ditto

Our 1500W modified runs two TV's no problem

Pure Sine wave are recommended for computer use.


----------



## Brunsdens (Apr 15, 2009)

Just found out our unit is delayed again, so we won't be getting it till mid May. What a blow. We were expecting it at the beginning of April.

I keep planning the cupboards in my head - of where I am going to put everything! LOL

Everybody seems to be going away apart from us - never mind at least our veg plot is enjoying the attension. 

Hope you all have good holidays!


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Les, can I ask you for some advice please?

Our leisure batteries run out of charge within just 1 day, I'm sure there is a fault somewhere but even if a fault is identified and fixed we still think its worth going for a Solar panel, when you got yours where did you get it from and did you fit it yourself? also is it connected directly to the leisure batteries?

Thank you in advance

Richard


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Richard, I have only once had a problem with my batteries running down, that was when I first had it, when I parked up I thought ahh another security method and I pulled the emergency cable out, You know which I mean the one you fix to your hitch for if it comes undone, Big Mistake this activates the brakes which are electric which reduces the power, Oh Dear learned lesson.

Got the 100 watt Panel off flea bay item No 280468119165
I also got their controller at £47 as it has to go through one, This also gives you all info on charge / battery etc, I got mine fitted for me by Robert Jackson on 01924 848566 Cost me £150 but they make a professional job of it No wires seen etc.

What are you running off your batteries mate as that doesn't seem right to lose juice in 1 day.

are you running your heating off electric or gas?.


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Les, 

Firslty I just want to say thank you for replying, its so good to have someone that I can go to to ask questions, especially as we struggling to get it to work properly.

Unfortunately I'm not running anything off the leisure batteries which is why I'm so concerned. I disconnected the stereo, turned off the fridge and turned off the water pump when we were not using it and still the bateries were going flat ! I have however been parking the pick up away from the 5th wheel and have been taking out the brake cable as a result.

From your experience, if I park the Navara next to the 5er and put the cable attachement back in, do you think the batteries will remain charged even though the engine won't be running?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Richard, I don't mean the Grey cable I mean the break away cable (the thin wire that you loop round the release handle).

It sounds to me that you may have a problem.

check your switches, Remember that unlike in UK they are UP for ON.

Do you have a reversing camera fitted, If so check the switch in your bedroom, It is on the right hand side near the wardrobe.

Check your electric switch on the wall near the door that should be off unless you are on EHU, all time this is on it is heating your water with whatever electricity is available ie not on hookup it uses battery.

Sorry mate just noticed you have a Dakota so positioning of switches may be different.


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help Les, we've got a 26RK but I've not yet updated my profile so thanks for reminding me.

We have been taking the breakaway cable out so hopefully this is the problem - I'll put it back this evening and see if things improve with it left in, if so then I'll be chuffed to bits. 

We only wild camp so power is extremely important to us. I've made a note of the solar panel info you gave us and I'm certain we'll look to add one to our 5er. I'm also pleased to hear you got someone to fit it for you as I wasn't looking forward to having to fit it myself!.

Hopefully you've diagnosed our problem and all I need to do it park next to it and put the cable back in. I'll let you know how we get on

Thanks again,

Richard


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Richard
The break away cable should not be attached to your pick up mate.
If it is every time you park and leave it your battery will be flat in about an hour or so.
Mine has a loop at the end and when I hitch up I just loop it around the Hitch release handle.


Les

P.s. I don't know how many times your batteries have run flat but it is possible now that your batteries may be ready as continual flattening ruins them.


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Good idea Les, I'll unhook it from the navara as suggested.

So far the batteries have run down twice so I'm hopeful no lasting damage will have been done but I take on board your comments and will monitor them closely.

Still can't believe that we might be able to solve the problem so easily, thank goodness for internet forums!


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Following advice from Les, we left the brake away cable connected yesterday and I'm pleased to report the batteries stayed fully charged ! we even tried using them to open the slide out and everything worked perfectly. 

I think I'll suggest to calder that they put together a list of do's and don'ts so other newbies don't suffer the same problems when they start out.

Thank you again Les for all your help, and good luck to you Rob/Yvonne, if you get any problems when you start out then post a question on here and I'll do all I can to help.

Richard


----------



## Brunsdens (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Richard
Thats a good idea to tell Calder to do that for newbies. I know it will help as it all seems overwhelming trying to remember everthing that everyone has said and we dont even have our unit yet!

Yvonne


----------



## Brunsdens (Apr 15, 2009)

*DELIVERY*

Well, next Monday is the date we go to Calder - at last!
Will let you know how we get on.

Yvonne & Rob


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Good Luck, I absolutely loved the fifth wheel, BUT the wife is terrified of traveling in unit whilst towing, So unfortunately my beautiful new fifth wheel is being sold.


----------



## Brunsdens (Apr 15, 2009)

Gosh, I cant believe it, you have paid for so many extras. Some one will truly get a bargain. Is Calder going to sell it for you?
Will your wife not travel in the car? I didnt know you were allowed to travel in the unit!

We are reallly looking forward to ours. I don't think we will sell ours.
We have had motorhomes but cant get one big enough as we now have a young 2 year old (for our sins -at our age), the other children are in their 20's. We search all motorhome but if we went for an american one it would be ok but then you are stuck for parking in villages etc. We use to have a huge motorhome and towed a motorbike, but, with our little chap, that isn't an option so a fifth wheeler is our only option.

What are you thinking of getting?

Yvonne


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Do keep this up as we are thinking of getting a fifth wheeler and we are following your thread with interest.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If you are thinking of getting a fifth wheel, Mine is up for sale at £28000, That is an absolute bargain, It even has automatic self levelling jacks on it, You unhitch push one button and it levels itself even if on even ground, It is the top of the range Rear Lounge model with all the extras possible, But that is for a quick sale, I am looking for a Motorhome now and I will be part ex it, I have already been offered that for it at Brownhills against a new Autotrail but they couldn't get the new one in time for holidays on 10th June.

PM me if interested.

There are loads of extras, altogether I laid out over £40 k in February on this and it's extras.

The reason my wife didn't like it is that I used to be a Truck driver and a good few years ago had a very serious accident and it has terrified her and she cannot forget it and so she wont travel in truck with a long trailer.

Fifth wheels are fantastic and I am really upset about having to go this route.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Travel*



SaddleTramp said:


> If you are thinking of getting a fifth wheel, Mine is up for sale at £28000, That is an absolute bargain, It even has automatic self levelling jacks on it, You unhitch push one button and it levels itself even if on even ground, It is the top of the range Rear Lounge model with all the extras possible, But that is for a quick sale, I am looking for a Motorhome now and I will be part ex it, I have already been offered that for it at Brownhills against a new Autotrail but they couldn't get the new one in time for holidays on 10th June.
> 
> PM me if interested.
> 
> ...


"The reason my wife didn't like it"

Ever considered hypnotherapy?

And I am not taking the mick!

™


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes, But I haven't got the time if it doesn't work, We are all booked to go away for 4 months, It has come at a Bl**dy awful time.

I even borrowed a mate of mines large truck in case it was the Navara she didn't like but you only need to look at her to see she is serious.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

What a bargain for someone Les and if anyone is seriously looking for one I would grab it with both hands if I were them as genuine opportunities like this rarely come on the market! It must only be about 8 weeks old surely????? 

My heart breaks for you at having to sell it though as I know just how thrilled you were with it but never mind, I'm sure with your bubbly and fun loving personality you'll soon be over your disappointment and looking forward to taking delivery of whichever new vehicle you decide upon.

Oh I do hope you get everything sorted soon so that you can both start looking forward to your Greek trip? 

All the best Les. 

Sue x


----------



## Brunsdens (Apr 15, 2009)

We have a lot of breaks booked, if anyone shows interest we will tell them about yours. It ill be a great bargain for someone.

Feel really sorry for you!

Hope you find a motorhome you like but remember you have been spoilt now with a fifth wheeler!

Let us know what you get! Good luck!


----------



## Brunsdens (Apr 15, 2009)

*GOT IT!*

WOW!!!!!!!!

WE LOVE IT!!!!!

We are here, at Calder, and have spent our first night in our luxury pad! 
We are so impressed. What a difference to a pokey motorhome. Life on holidays will never be the same. 
We have unpacked and I have filled my cupboards and still have space. Its like moving home. 
So much to remember though. We need to compile a list of things we need to do before moving off as I am sure we will forget to switch something off. 
The bunks for our little chap are fabulous. There is even electric sockets in them for when he is older and needs them for electronic games, dvd player etc. 
Today we are going out towing! Not worried at all about that but we will see!

On the down side, we are both full of flu and colds so cant make the most of our jaunt away - we have not brought Harry but left him with one of our elder children.

Another couple here have had their fifth wheel for 3 years and love it. It still looks like new! They are here for a brake check and are on a 6 month stint!

Let you all know how we get on with the towing!


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your situation Les, any chance you could keep the 5th wheel and swap the Mrs instead?..........In all seriousness its sad to see you're returning to the dark side but I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say good luck and I hope it works out for you.

Papt - if you're thinking of a 5th wheel then I would be happy to answer any questions you might have (just PM me) - we used to have a motorhome and had never towed anything before getting the 5er but now we've got it I can say with complete confidence that its the best decession we've ever made - it's head and shoulders above any of the alternatives for size, comfort, design, head room and overall functionality, even the toilet will last you 2-3 weeks before you need to empty it! - our preferred layout was the 26RK but if you are considering the RL then I would bite Les's hand off and buy his asap before he trades it in, especially with all the upgrades he's added. 

Rob/Yvonne I can feel your excitement from here !. When we picked ours up I spent the the first night sat in the recliner, we had the fireplace on, 3 bottles of wine in the chiller and a new DVD to watch but Rach kept just lying on the floor with her arms and legs spread out saying "oh my god, look at how much room we've got, take a picture, take a pitcure" - this has now become our little joke whenever we see something huge

One tip that may help - calder suggested slamming into the coupling when hitching to ensure the best connection but this is not necessary, as long as you're straight you can reverse in gently then just keep the navara in reverse whilst your other half releases the locking mechanism. 

Oh yes, and don't disconnect the breakaway cable as we did and level the vehicle before extending the slide out, and most of all, try not to smile too much when people ask you what an amazing caravan you've got there!

LIVING THE DREAM BABY !!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Question:

How are 5rs at reversing, compared to caravans etc. Are they more manouverable? 

What are the pros and cons as against a MH?


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Jezport, we've never towed a caravan but having spoken to all our friends who do, the 5th wheel is certainly more stable when driving but is less manouverable when you get there as you can't turn as sharply. With extremely tight turns we usually pull forward to straighten up and then continue to reverse on the new line.

Unfortunately comparisons with a motorhome are difficult as I can't see any area in which the motorhome is better apart from you can drive faster when you're on the motorway. The reasons we sold our motorhome to get the 5th wheel are:

1) Space, its huge! not just width and length but also there is a massive amount of headroom that really makes it feel roomy. 

2) Bed / Mattress. We actually use the Mattress from our bedroom at home rather than the thin one that we had in the motorhome. We've never slept so well when camping.

3) Going off site. We have 2 dogs who get walked for 2 hours a day and as we're able to unhook and use the pick up separately we can now take them anywhere. Perfect when in Cornwall.

4) Shower. We wild camp and a decent size shower is important to us. Not only is the water tank in the 5th wheel bigger than our motorhome but there is space in the toilet/shower area to dry yourself without having to move into the main living/sleeping areas.

5) Entertainment - we have a 32 inch TV in the lounge and a 21inch TV in the bedroom. The fireplace is another nice touch but it only works on hook up so we don't use it that much.

6) Full size fridge and freezer.

7) Functionality - you don't have to squeeze past the wife anymore as its so wide, and even when you've got 7 or 8 people round for drinks there's ample room to sit everyone and still feel spacious. 

8. Toilet. Its a marine toilet and doesn't need emptying every 3 or 4 days like with the motorhome.

9) It comes with 2 relax and recline chairs!. Sitting in the lounge area is just like sitting at home, especially when you use the 2 foot stools. 

10) Comtemporary full leather interior as standard as opposed to the twee interior we had in the motorhome

One downside is we had to get our driveway extended so we can park it behind our gates. Also it takes a bit longer to pack up as you need to hitch it on to the pick up (2-3 mins) rather than just drive it away.

Sorry I can't be more objective but home comforts are essential to us and the 5th wheel really does cover all bases


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I was tempted to look at some when I bought my Frankia, but I live at the end of a cul -de-sac and sometimes reverse my van down the street to reverse into my drive, I am not sure a 5er would do that.

Can you keep it hitched up for wild camping?


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Not sure Jezpot, so far we've always unhitched the pick up but I'm sure calderleisure would be able to answer that.

Re parking it, I've got a tight driveway that's in an S shape with cars either side and so far I've managed to reverse it in without much trouble - yes its long and yes its quite wide but if you take it slow and steady then its really quite straight forward (and we don't even have the reversing camera)

What would be interesting is to hear from an experienced caravanner who has upgraded to a 5th wheel to see how the two differ when parking


----------



## Brunsdens (Apr 15, 2009)

hi rob here not very good at this keyboard stuff but never mind as you know we have our 5th wheeler it is wonderfull and we are very pleased with it i must admit it was very daunting to reverse from a main road onto our drive but we have now been away twice in a week and done over 500 miles so it has got easier and i feel better on reversing it


----------



## Brunsdens (Apr 15, 2009)

*TV*

Well we got our unit an we just love it. Reversing is a bit daunting but we are managing. Just a couple of questions for those of you who know. Your information so far has been great and really usefull.

I have struggled tuning in our TV's. i am not sure if the aerial isn't as powerfullas i thought. i have been using the booster but we cant have the 2 x TV's on at the same time as one TV' knocks the others channels out. Can anyone else manage to have 2 x on at once or not. 
Whe I put the bedroom TV on after having the living room one on, i need to retune. Is the aerial only available for 1 set to be used at once - anyone know? Or has anyone else had problems or is it me. Not sure if I need to invest in a better aerial or not.

Really spoilt now with 2 xTV's eh???????

Felt like a goldfish when we were away, evryone thinks they are just georgeous. In fact we watched a couple in a medium sized motorhome, towing a car on a trailer. It took them ages to off load the car, unhook the trailer and dag it away to enable them to position their motorhome. What possessed them to buy a motorhome? They could do the reverse with a caravan or go one better and get a pickup and a luxury pad like us!

The other question is how much pressure / air does everyone put in their air bags on the pickup?

Yvonne
Memebr of Calder Club!


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Rob / Yvonne

Calder suggested 1 PSI was enough but I met a couple called John and Elaine who were up there to get their reversing camera fixed and they had been told 3 PSI was the right amount.

After trying 1 PSI it was clear the chassis needed a little extra help and we've had it set just over 3 PSI ever since - so far so good.

Re the TV, both need to be tuned in when you get to where you're going. So far we've not had both TV's on at once but I will go home and try it (Remember its the TV that is tuning into the signal and not the ariel)


----------



## Maxy (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi guys - brand new to 5th wheels and just bought a new Fuzion 302 Toy hauler and pick it up in 2 wks- (weigh about 11300 dry wt) and will be towing it with an 08 F250 6.4L Diesel.


----------



## 823 (May 10, 2011)

*thinking of getting a 5th wheeler*

Seriously thinking of swapping from a caravan to a 5th wheel, can anyone tell me anything about the heating in them, (UK based) ie. can the heating be run on electric only, or a mix of gas and electric. Im used to Alde heating which is great. (no cold spots) It might be expensive to run purely on gas. Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: thinking of getting a 5th wheeler*



823 said:


> Seriously thinking of swapping from a caravan to a 5th wheel, can anyone tell me anything about the heating in them, (UK based) ie. can the heating be run on electric only, or a mix of gas and electric. Im used to Alde heating which is great. (no cold spots) It might be expensive to run purely on gas. Pete


The one I had was electric only and I must admit made a hell of a racket.


----------



## 823 (May 10, 2011)

thanks Les, did it kick out much heat and did the warm air circulate OK? Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The heat output was ok but there was no way that it could be left on at night, there was also an electric fire but couldn't be left on eeither, there was no other way to heat it up, the heat from the fire wouldn't heat all the unit


----------



## 823 (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm me thinks I might be getting second thoughts. I believe we need good heaters here in the UK. I was thinking of a 2013 Keystone Springdale 25 ft or their 28ft models. Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I am sure they are not all the same, I suggest you look and then decide but dont let your heart rule your head.

Check the thickness of the walls for hanging stuff, the one I had was just 4mm ply.
Check the amount of storage, Not a Lot.

The awnings are different from a Caravan or a motorhome- They Flap

If its a decent weight think about whats gonna pull it, I had a 3.0 Navara Consumption went down to 14 MPG and I was forced to use Motorways which I dont normally use cos I like to see sights

I kept mine maybe 5 month then it went and I got a Motorhome and when we toured Europe I suddenly realised that there was no-way we could have done what we did or gone where we went in a Fifth Wheel.

But Hey you look and see, It might be just us.


----------



## 823 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Les for the info. I will take my time and weigh all the facts. Pete


----------

